# Geniego and HR24-500 issues



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

So i am trying to see if others are having similar issues. I can only get the playlistnofnthe HR24-500 to show up after a 30 second reset. However the playlist remains for maybe 3 minutes and any attempts to watch an tie, on the 24 playlist just hangs.

I have been on the phone with directv for days is ce the install and they have apparently escalated to engineering however they never have a status update etc.

I can see my HR21 and HR44 playlist fine and can playback recordings. We even tried today to make the HR21 the primary versus the HR24 and reset everything and still same behavior.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

A few folks have reported issues with the HR24-500. I had it too. Specifically it won't prepare anything and in home streaming shows a busy message. If that's what you have as your problem, I read somewhere on dbstalk but don't recall where that a fix is coming. I just don't know when and have any more than that.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

A few folks have reported issues with the HR24-500. I had it too. Specifically it won't prepare anything and in home streaming shows a busy message. If that's what you have as your problem, I read somewhere on dbstalk but don't recall where that a fix is coming. I just don't know when and have any more than that.


I do remember reading that too about the HR24-500 and the GenieGo.


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Just ran a streaming test from my sister's HR24-500 to the GenieGo then PC app installed on an office computer. Appears to function just fine. ill try a preparation test later.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

In my case the genie go sees the HR24 in its dvr playlist settings I can hide or enable it however the playlist doesnt show up when looking to choose something to watch. Further a 30 second reset brings the playlist back but it hangs around for no more than 3 minutes and if you try to play anything after the reset it just says preparing video


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Not all HR24-500's exhibit the behavior described. I know of another person like me that has the behavior and others that don't.

I understand a resolution is coming.


----------



## taylorhively (Nov 29, 2006)

NR4P said:


> Not all HR24-500's exhibit the behavior described. I know of another person like me that has the behavior and others that don't.
> 
> I understand a resolution is coming.


Did this fix get released? For the life of me I cannot get shows to prepare or stream from my HR24-500. It works fine with my two HR20's and HR44.. I have tried everything, and I mean everything;


----------

